# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  SD - najnovije

## csi

Bok cure...
evo ja sam rodila na SD prije 14 dana , i imam samo riječi hvale...od samog prijama u rađaonu do odjela babinjača...
svaka pohvala i babicama , pogotovo jednoj , kojoj na žalost nisam uspjela saznati ime...ali , svi su bili super i samo riječi hvale.

----------


## anki

a koliko su zapravo bebe s mamama? i da li ih sestre hrane?
ja sam čula da, kad ih donesu, bebe samo spavaju  :/ 
isto friška informacija.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Zanima mene isto   :Grin:  Jel radjaona preuredjena? Koliko ima lopti i moze li se radati na stolcicu? Kakva je situacija s rooming inom?

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Zanima mene isto   :Grin:  Jel radjaona preuredjena? Koliko ima lopti i moze li se radati na stolcicu? Kakva je situacija s rooming inom?

----------


## mamuška

danas sam čula od jedne trudnice koja se sprema za koji dan rodit na SD da imaju stolčić! istina ili ne?

----------


## mamuška

ispravak, da imaju 2 stolčića!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

cak dva  :D 
joj nadam se da jest istina!

----------


## sbuczkow

> Zanima mene isto   Jel radjaona preuredjena? Koliko ima lopti i moze li se radati na stolcicu? Kakva je situacija s rooming inom?


Mene ovo nasmijava... Da ovako nesto spomenes u splitskom rodilistu rekli bi nesto u stilu "sta vi mislite, da ste u svicarskoj"?. Mogu se kladit.   :Rolling Eyes:   Vjerojatno ne znaju da lopte uopce postoje.

----------


## bauba

> Bok cure...
> evo ja sam rodila na SD prije 14 dana , i imam samo riječi hvale...od samog prijama u rađaonu do odjela babinjača...
> svaka pohvala i babicama , pogotovo jednoj , kojoj na žalost nisam uspjela saznati ime...ali , svi su bili super i samo riječi hvale.


jupi!
 :D

----------


## Švedica

I mene isto zanima sve kaj se gore pitalo!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## srecica

> cak dva
> joj nadam se da jest istina!


I ja i ja  :D 

*csi* cestitke i navrati na kruzoke!

----------


## mamuška

ne bih htjela da ispadne da sam pustila patku, evo  ~~~~~~~~~~ bar za 1 stolčić!

----------


## emanina

meni je netko rekao da se moram naručit za rooming in pa kad sam pitala dr. koja me pregledavala ona je rekla kad dođete gore to vam je sve rooming in , jel to istina?

----------


## ivabarbara

> Mene ovo nasmijava... Da ovako nesto spomenes u splitskom rodilistu rekli bi nesto u stilu "sta vi mislite, da ste u svicarskoj"?. Mogu se kladit. Rolling Eyes Vjerojatno ne znaju da lopte uopce postoje.


 Slažem se

----------


## emanina

povlačim pitanje našla sam topic o rooming inu

----------


## dijana76

> povlačim pitanje našla sam topic o rooming inu


gdje?

----------


## zibba

Ja sutra idem na UVZ na SD pa ako ne bude dr u gužvi možda uspijem postaviti i poneko pitanje o porodu. Ili mi je možda još prerano za to?

----------


## spajalica

zibba samo ti pitaj, pa ako je tebi rano, mozda je nekom bas u pravo vrijeme   :Wink:

----------


## zibba

Dogovoreno, samo ako bude vremena s obzirom da mi je dr. tek došao sa tjedan dana godišnjeg pa je malo u gužvi, jedva me ubacio za uvz ovaj tjedan.
Što da ga pitam? Za lopte, stolčić ...
Pomagajte sa pitanjima

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Za lopte, koliko imaju stolcica  8) I kako je s rooming-inom.
I molim te - pitaj koji tecaj mora muz imati zavrsen da bi bio a porodu - ima li neki poseban njihov ili moze bilo koji u domu zdravlja. Hvala puuuno  :Love:

----------


## Švedica

Da, da, to sve pitati! :D

----------


## csi

cure , lopte imaju , za stolčić stvarno nemam pojima...
ali LOPTE MORATE TRAŽITI...
bebe su s vama od pola 6 do 7 ujutro..zatim ide doručak , pa vizita....bebe opet dolaze oko pola 10 , pa do 3 popodne...uzimaju ih za vrijeme posjeta , te ih donose oko 5 i s vama su do ponoći....

----------


## csi

cure , lopte imaju , za stolčić stvarno nemam pojima...
ali LOPTE MORATE TRAŽITI...
bebe su s vama od pola 6 do 7 ujutro..zatim ide doručak , pa vizita....bebe opet dolaze oko pola 10 , pa do 3 popodne...uzimaju ih za vrijeme posjeta , te ih donose oko 5 i s vama su do ponoći....

----------


## anny42

> I molim te - pitaj koji tecaj mora muz imati zavrsen da bi bio a porodu - ima li neki poseban njihov ili moze bilo koji u domu zdravlja. Hvala puuuno


Ja pitala, dovoljan je tečaj iz DZ. Negdje poslije 35 tjedna dr. napisao na povijest bolesti: suprug na porođaju i rekao da to samo treba pokazati pri prijemu u rodilište.

----------


## sweetmint

Moja seka je rodila prije 2 mjeseca na SD, tako da mogu potvrditi njene pohvale za cijelo osoblje. 
Bejb je jako puno bio kod nje, osim jednog dana kada je malo pozutio.

----------


## emanina

[b]dijana76  evo ovaj http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=39413

----------


## ana.m

> bebe su s vama od pola 6 do 7 ujutro..zatim ide doručak , pa vizita....bebe opet dolaze oko pola 10 , pa do 3 popodne...uzimaju ih za vrijeme posjeta , te ih donose oko 5 i s vama su do ponoći....


Ali ovo nije rooming in, ovako je bilo i prije 3 godine kad sam rodila Janka.

----------


## zibba

Dr. bio u gužvi tako da nisam ništa uspjela pitati. Barem smo uspjeli riješiti uvz, ali jedva s obzitom da je beba bila jako raspoložena za igru lovice pa smo se natjeravali naokolo po trbuhu.

----------


## anny42

Molila bih iskustvo mama koje su u zadnje vrijeme rodile na SD.

Danas mi je termin i nadam se da neću predugo čekati do velikog događaja.
MM ide samnom na porođaj.
Mene zanima da li je on cijelo vrijeme samnom u predrađaoni ili ga zovu samo u box kad procijena da će skoro porođaj.

----------


## yasmin

> Molila bih iskustvo mama koje su u zadnje vrijeme rodile na SD.
> 
> Danas mi je termin i nadam se da neću predugo čekati do velikog događaja.
> MM ide samnom na porođaj.
> Mene zanima da li je on cijelo vrijeme samnom u predrađaoni ili ga zovu samo u box kad procijena da će skoro porođaj.


¸

dok si u predrađaoni muž ne može biti sa tobom
obično kad kreneš u box sestre ti kažu da sad pozoveš muža ako on već ne čeka vani u čekaoni
moj je naime skoro zakasnio jer mu je trebalo od doma do bolnice 20 min a ja sam skoro rodila u predrađaoni
savjetujem da što dulje budeš doma pa da kad dođeš u bolnicu odeš odmah u box i u tom slučaju muž može odmah biti s tobom

----------


## martinaP

Padobransko pitanje: što je to predrađaona? I je li onda u "box" ideš samo na izgon?

----------


## ana.m

Predrađaona je soba u koju te smjeste s još nekoliko žena, baš iz toga razloga TM ne može s tobom unutra, dok se još nisi otvorila dovoljno da bi porod mogao početi, tam te stave na ctg, možeš i šetati, a neki se tamo i porode ako je gužva u rađaoni pa nema mjesta. A zna se dogoditi da nema žive duše, pa te vrlo brzo smjeste u rađaonu. Mene su prebacili u rađaonu kad sam već bila otvorena za porod, samo zato jer je bila gužva i nije bilo slobodnih bokseva, jedna žena se na moje oči u predrađaoni i porodila.
E jesam ga objasnila   :Rolling Eyes:  . Boksovi su odjeljeni zidovima i imaš koliko toliko privatnosti

----------


## martinaP

Znači "muž na porodu" se može svesti na "muž na zadnjih pola sata poroda"  :shock: ? A sve ono prije, kad ti možda i više treba nego na izgonu, možda prođeš sama, ako je u rađaoni gužva?

----------


## ana.m

> Znači "muž na porodu" se može svesti na "muž na zadnjih pola sata poroda"  :shock: ? A sve ono prije, kad ti možda i više treba nego na izgonu, možda prođeš sama, ako je u rađaoni gužva?


Nažalost to je točno. Ako je gužva i ako te nemaju kam smjestiti jer se u isto vrijeme tri žene porađaju, može ti se desiti da se i ti porodiš u predrađaoni. Nije to baš toliko često ali se zna dogoditi.

----------


## ana.m

martinaP, a gdje si ti rodila?

----------


## martinaP

U Varaždinu. Možda i ovdje postoji predrađaona, ali mi smo ( MM i ja) odmah išli u rađaonu, a taj dan je bilo dosta rodilja. Idem pitati na topicu o Vž rodilištu.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A jel mogu ja izac iz te predradjaone u cekaonicu s muzem?   :Grin:  Mislim, stvarno da je najbolje doc u zadnji cas i trk u radjaonu ali ajde ti procjeni da je taj cas  :/

----------


## yasmin

> A jel mogu ja izac iz te predradjaone u cekaonicu s muzem?   Mislim, stvarno da je najbolje doc u zadnji cas i trk u radjaonu ali ajde ti procjeni da je taj cas  :/


ne možeš, naravno, a kad dođe čas za rodit sumnjam da će ti biti do šetanja, ja ni dan danas ne znam kako sam ful otvorena došepesala do boxa, a još su htjeli da se idem na wc popiškit, nema šanse, trud za trudom, a trudovi za porod su jako bolni, nije da te plašim,  ali tvoje pitanje mi je izmamilo osmijeh na lice

----------


## Irchi

Evo ja sam primjer da možeš iz predrađaone u hodnik   :Wink:   (uvjerila sam doktora da mi s MM trudovi love bolje ritam i da ću se bolje otvoriti hodajući po stepenicama). A isto tako sam primjer za to da muž može s tobom biti skoro i 6 sati u boksu ako ti porod ide onako kako je naš tekao   :Grin:  .
I obavezno glasam za zadnji čas (ponavljam opet, meni su rekli da dođem kad trudovi budu na 3 minute punih sat vremena). Pričam o prvom porodu, za drugi još nemam iskustva.

----------


## Irchi

Yasmin, pisale smo u isto vrijeme obrnuto-proporcionalno iskustvo  :Grin:  .

----------


## anki

moja frendica je rodila na SD prije 3 tjedna. došla je već 6cm otvorena i rodila je za nekih sat vremena. rekla je da je sve bilo ok, ali da joj nisu dali da se miče sa kreveta tj. morala je ležati na leđima, a trudovi su je rasturali  :/ 
i još mi se požalila da su sestre hranile djecu jer da su bebe uvijek spavale kad bi ih donijeli, a mamama su cice pucale   :Evil or Very Mad:   ( nije prodojeći orijentirana, već je počela s nadohranom   :Rolling Eyes:  ). sestre nisu htjele priznati, ali im je doktor rekao da je to "normalno"   :shock:

----------


## yasmin

> Yasmin, pisale smo u isto vrijeme obrnuto-proporcionalno iskustvo  .


da skroz drugačije iskustvo
ja sam dan prije poroda ostala u bolnici jer sam prenjela 10 dana
da sam ja doma čekalla trudove svake 3 min u sat vremena gadno bih se prepalla jer su meni 1. jako bolni trudovi odmah bili na 5 min, a nakon pola sata na tri, a sat vremena nakon toga su me već šivali
mislim da bih već u autu na putu bila u tranziciji i zajedno s MM skoro zakasnila na porod   :Laughing:   (odnosno zakasnila u bolnicu)

a što se tiće odlaska u čakaonu, ne znam, možeš se ti iskrati dok nema sestara, ali znam da bi se ljutile i kad smo bile na vratima od predrađaone

----------


## ana0206

Mogu samo potpisati Yasmin!

Kod mene nešto drugačija situacija! Naime imala sam inducirani porod (u terminu jer je curica bila jako sitna pa je i mene na kraju bilo frka sa čekati), ali sam došla dan prije i smještena sam u predrađaonu pošto sam već imala svoje trudove (na kraju nedostatne)! Moje iskustvo je da su žene išle u box ranije ako nije bilo gužve (to je većinom bilo po noći) u protivnom se do pred izgon boravilo u predrađani! Nas je idući dan bilo 7 za inducirani, sve smo se istovremeno otvorile i u roku od 1h sve rodile! Jedna ženska nije stigla do boxa i rodila je na krevetu do mene! Ja sam bila zadnja i potpuno otvorena kad sam išla u box te sam stigla samo vikati da mi dovedu muža (koji je u čekaonici bio skoro 2h)! U boxu sam bila doslovno 5 minuta jer sam iz 2 truda rodila!

Po pitanju lopti, kad sam ja bila sve su bile probušene, ali sam ja naravno dofurala svoju :Grin:  ! Meni osobna nije pomogla (više mi je odmagala), ctg sam u par navrata odbila jer nisam zeljela biti pristekana za krevet i cijelo vrijeme (dok sam mogla) sam drip vukla u drugoj ruci za sobom i šetala po predrađani ili hopsala na lopti! Nitko mi ništa nije prigovorio!

Još jedan dodatak kao dokaz guzve na SD - kada sam rodila (15.20h) do idućeg dana u 12h smo nas 3 ostale u predrađani pošto na odjelu babinjača nije bilo mjesta! 

Prodojeću politiku mogu samo pohvaliti, ali to isključivo ovisi od mame - koliko je uporna i ustrajna! Moja curica je zbog male porođajne težine (2200g) smještena na odjel za nedonoščadi na promatranje i ja sam svaka 2,5h išla k njoj dojiti ju pošto nije mogla biti donešena sa ostalim bebicama k meni u sobu! U mom slučaju su je morali nadohraniti, pošto je meni mlijeko krenulo tek 2 dan, ali to su uvijek radile nakon mog podoja, a nikako prije i ja sam ih isto dodatno zamolila ako to mogu tako napraviti! Rezultat toga - ja i cura smo 3. dan po porodu otišle kući!!!

Rodila sam na stolcu! Koliko me sjećanje služi taman su tada preuredili rađaonu pa boxovi isključivo imaju stolce (no ne garantiram 100%)!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A kak zovem muza kad krecem u boks? Urlam ili imam mob sa sobom? Bezveze mi je to sto postoji rizik da tata ne bude na porodu zbog guzve...   :Sad:  Ok za 1. porodno doba, ponijet cu si i ja svoju loptu, vec napuhanu, ionako ih imam vise komada  8)
Smije li se u predradaonu ponijeti onda mobitel i mala boca s vodom?

----------


## ana0206

Da, u predrađaoni možeš imati sve, ja sam cijelo vrijeme lagano pijuckala vodu i bila na mobitelu! Ja u tim zadnjim trudovima nisam znala za sebe, a kamoli kako upotrijebiti mobitel (al su moji bili pod dripom!!), tak da sam zaurlala (više puta) i oni su ga doveli!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

ok, ja bum tako isto, ili po starinski ko u kamenom dobu  8)  - generalno cu kriknuti da me ozbiljno shvate li cu pokusat zvati (no sumnjam da ce mi ici od ruke   :Laughing:  ) Kako da se spasim izgona u predradaoni?  :/ 

Zanima me, curke, kako babice disu po pitanja ocuvanja medjice? Meni je stalo (kao i svakoj trudnici) da me ne rezu rutinski. Znam da se ponekad mora i to je ok, ali ne zelim cvak samo da ide brze i jer je guzva. Hoce li mi se smijati ili ce uvaziti moju zelju? 

I zanima me istootvaraju li automatski venski put bez obzira jesi li na dripu ili ne? Ja to ne bih...

----------


## ana0206

Po mom iskustvu mogu reći da ne režu rutinski!

Ja sam od 34. tjedna radila perinealnu masažu pa su posljednje riječi babici prije nego sam sjela na stolac bile: "Nemojte me molim vas rezati jer ja sam se masirala zadnja 4 tjedna!" Na to mi je ona odogovorila da neće ako za tim ne bude bilo potrebe! Prema riječima MM-a kad sam sjela su mi s nečim premazale otvor i međicu (on misli da se radilo o vazelinu ?!?)! Na kraju, rezale me nisu, a nisam ni popucala! No moja bebica je bila mala tako da nisam pravo mjerilo - jer je bebica doslovna izletila, a za njom zajedno i posteljica!

Za venski put ne bih znala pošto sam morala dobiti drip! Prvo su probali sa gelom, ali kod mene nije funkcionirao (čak sam zaspala, a babice umrle od smjeha kad su došle vidjeti kako napreduje otvaranje, a ono ja blaženo spavam!!  :Laughing:  ).

----------


## yasmin

koliko ja  znam venski put otvaraju tek kad bude iz nekog razloga potreban, meni kad sam primila glukozu, drip na sreću izbjegla

međicu su rezali, nisam ništa u naprijed po tom pitanju rekla, no mislim da bez obzira što ti rekla oni će napraviti po svom i nije baš istina da svaku prvorotkinju po defaultu cvaknu
voljela bih ovaj put proći bez toga
ja sam rodila dijete  od 3500, ali je glavica bila 37, nekako mislim da je bilo teško proći bez epi, prvi porod i mali glavonja  :Grin:

----------


## Lulu

u mojoj sobi s četiri babinjače ja sam jedina bila rezana. dok su se ostale veselo prešetavale ja sam krepavala od bolova. no niti jedna od njih na porodu nije izričito tražila da je se ne reže niti su radile masažu međice.  moj bebe je bio malo veći i bilo je nekih komplikacija pa su izgon htjeli ubrzat. rodile smo isti dan i s istom ekipom u rađaoni tako da je sigurno da ne režu po defaultu.

----------


## Felix

> ja sam rodila dijete  od 3500, ali je glavica bila 37, nekako mislim da je bilo teško proći bez epi, prvi porod i mali glavonja


3650g, og 36.5cm, malo popucala, prvo dijete  :Wink:  
ima na forumu i cura s vecim i glavatijim bebama koje nisu rezane (prvo dijete) (mislim da je luna rodila dijete s tocno istim mjerama kao ti, nijednog sava nema)
na duhu zaista u globalu smanjuju rezanje, ali je uvijek dobro naglasiti i zamoliti da ne rezu.

----------


## srecica

Nastavak ove teme na SD - najnovije (2. dio)

----------

